# 722k external hard drive work with 211k



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello,
Will an external hard drive from my 711k play in the 211k on my account or will it ask to format and lose the shows?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

622/722/922/Hopper/Joey all can share an external drive... but cannot share with a 211.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you connect an EHD to the 211/211k, it will indicate it needs to be formatted, which means you will lose all content on the EHD if it is not new. Thanks.



chris03053 said:


> Hello,
> Will an external hard drive from my 711k play in the 211k on my account or will it ask to format and loose the shows?


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> 622/722/922/Hopper/Joey all can share an external drive... but cannot share with a 211.


Thank you


----------

